# Big Fun in Little Kayak



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

We've got a good blue catfish fishery in several of our local reservoirs here, and this time of year they're following the shad as they try to head upriver to spawn. This means you can wear out the blue cats fishing tail races below dams. Not only do the shad have to stop here, heavy currents and large rocky structure make for a predator's paradise. Luckily, easy access and short distance to good spots make for a kayak fisherman's paradise too, which is why I decided to hit up my favorite tail race yesterday evening.
Things started out slow. Two of three turbines were cranking so the water level was up. To catch catfish you need bait, and no respectable blue cat is going to spring for stink bait from the store. I wore my arms out throwing the cast net and only managed 6 threadfin shad, compared to last week when there was one turbine running and one throw of the net yielded 50 shad. They were still there, but they were in deeper water. Luckily I had some red wigglers and an ultralight rod, and there's no shortage of little bluegill and white perch there. Caught about 20 of those guys for bait, got everything buttoned down on my 8 foot sit on top kayak, and finally got under way a little over an hour after I got there.
Those turbines had the water cranking, but luckily I didn't have to go far. Anchored up in the current over some deeper water, baited up with a big live bream on my Saltist 20/Ugly Stik 6'M combo and cut shad on my Daiwa Sealine 20SH/flipping stick combo, put 'em in the rod holders and waited, but not for long. 5 minutes after getting lines out the clicker was screaming on the Sealine 20, and I had a 2lb channel cat on the stringer in short order. I had managed a couple cast net throws while I was waiting for that first strike and caught a big gizzard shad, so chunks of it went on the hook and I re-cast. Not 5 minutes later the clicker was REALLY screaming on the same setup, and I took it out of the holder, put it in gear, circle hook caught and the fight was on. This one had a little more weight to it, pulled a little drag but after a couple minutes it was at the boat--nicer blue cat, estimated 8-9lbs. I let the live bait go on the other rod at this point and fished cut shad until I ran out, ended up with 3 more 2-3lb blues and a couple throwbacks.
It was getting late by this point but the water was still running, so the fish were still killing it. I switched to cut bluegill, but a couple big chunks on each rod and didn't have to wait long for another screaming run on the Sealine 20--put 'er in gear, fight was REALLY on. This fish played the current like a champ and was rolling like crazy, I just knew it was going to pull the hook or break the line. Luckily I got it up to the boat after a couple minutes, and after it splashed the heck out of me I got it stringered up (was out of stringer room at this point--will carry two from now on!). This cat was in the 10-12lb range, perfect eating size and big enough for a good fight.
Continued catching fish, including one 2lb blue that was wrapped in Cajun Red Line. Landed him, pulled the red line up and felt a fish on the end! Landed that one, a .5lb channel cat on a crappie hook, let him go to grow a little. Someone must have really screwed up to get worked over by that little guy. They lost about 80 yards of line to this fish! Got everything untangled just as all the turbines turned off, after which it was dead--one more channel cat for me and that was a night.
Ended up with 7 on the stringer/in the cooler, here's pics of fish as well as the little 8' kayak as it's set up right now. I've substituted a little cooler for the original back rest, and built a 'custom' inboard dry storage area for small tackle boxes. Milk crate holds a personal water cooler I use for bait storage, as well as extra clothes (bagged up), big waterproof light, and other items. I carry one additional catfish rod and two spinning rods, one light one for bait acquisition and one for tossing plugs for stripers in case they come around. Due to some permanent fixtures I've added to this yak, I don't think it will be going in the open ocean like it used to, but it's such a burden to paddle far that I won't miss that too much. It's great for ponds and anywhere else there's calm water and fish aren't too far away.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

You gotta love cats- they are the saviors of many a fishing trip and good eating to boot- nice report- looks like you have your yak setup exactly right for your fishing style and species-


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet haul there. Sounds like a fun outing!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work and dam good eatin right there.


----------

